# Maccabi Elite vs. Cavs | Preseason Game #4



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 4*_

*Maccabi Elite* *@* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (1-2)*

_*Tuesday, October 17, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gonna have to Tivo this one. 

Cavs need to win this game for obvious reasons. I'd expect Brown to play the starters at least 1 full qtr - probably more. 

I wonder if it will be 100% NBA rules (e.g. no pure zone). If so this game will be blowout city. Otherwise expect our bench scrubs to struggle in this one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Even with NBA rules I don't think we'll blow out Macabi. They have NBA players on their team, it's not like they don't know how to play in the NBA. Buford could be a handful. And Will Bynum...well nobody except Gibson can check him.

I think regardless this game will probably be close. I wonder if Lebron wants to win this one a little more than most preseason games.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jeez 4 pm Pacific . Moving to LA is going to kill my Cavs watching ability


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Moving to LA is going to kill my Cavs watching ability


And your soul.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> And your soul.


 Don't really believe I had one to begin with :wink:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I think that it would be a nice game for LBJ and the Cavs... Not an easy win, but not a hard one also.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...vicius_squeezes_11_points_into_3_1/2_minutes/

I am sure most of you have seen the news, but Marty put up some nice #'s in a quick amount of time, heres the link.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm going to this one. I hope I see some good basketball. Defiently will be keeping my eye on Brown and Gibson cuz im excited to see wat these guys can bring. I hope one of them can step up and contribute alot this season.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ It's cool you're going to this game. Give us the complete scouting report when you return. 

----

Drew looks very good right now. If he can keep this up for the regular season, we'll see a slightly better version of Gooden out there (more focused, blue collar and just gets the job done). And LeBron right now is being LeBron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah both Drew and Andy came back better. That's going to be quite the competition for minutes this year. Hopefully Mike Brown does try playing them together sometimes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Maccabi is starting to nail the outside shot. They're looking better on the offensive end. If this were a regular season game, we'd try our best to win it and I'd sub in Gibson/Brown to improve the perimeter defense. Good NBA teams shoot well from the outside against us and Maccabi is starting to heat up from out there as well.

Oh and... seeing Marshall/Varejao is interesting but we want some Gooden/Varejao tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Andy needs to be a little more selfish when he has the ball in the paint.

Not a bad first quarter, we've played better this preaseason, but not bad. Macabi is a good test of a lot of the principles Mike Brown is trying to impart.

The question will be in the second quarter when Lebron sits, will we be able to build or sustain the lead?

I assume Larry Hughes will be given the reigns for the second quarter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is going to the post more and I like it. Instead of just flowing like a natural all-courter who gets there when he gets there, LeBron's now going down there with more purpose. Great stuff.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah we need that in the game plan for easy buckets.

On the whole I'm pretty pleased with what I've seen in the preseason. We seem pretty deep. I know we don't have a lot of flashy guys, but we seem to have a lot of versatility with our top 8 or 9 guys.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I know we all love Andy...but Drew has looked bestial in the preseason. Maybe he has finally figured it out? Either way he's a frightening man on the court right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good defense!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland leads by 15 points at halftime (55-40). They turned it up in the second quarter. It's going to be interesting to see what kind of minutes the starters play in the second half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Oh and it should be noted, Hughes and Lebron linked up pretty good there in the second quarter. That's something people always complain about not working, but Hughes is a really good passer, so he enables Lebron to play off the ball and be a finisher sometimes. It switches things up. And when Lebron isn't out there, you definitely want a guy like Hughes.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cavs on a major run here. They've had some baskets in transition and enjoy their biggest lead of the night.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The rookies enter around 5:45 remaining.

Brown with a coast-to-coast ending in a nice lay up.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 93, Maccabi 67*


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah both Drew and Andy came back better. That's going to be quite the competition for minutes this year. Hopefully Mike Brown does try playing them together sometimes.


Don't forget marshall. The simple fact that he's taking the ball to the basket means that he should be more effective this year.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

You guys seemed to have picked up on everything i did. Gooden has looked strong so far this preseason. I thing I noticed was it appears the wesley will knock down the perimeter shot with consistancy. Snow can not so Wesley will bring a scoring threat when he is at point rather than eric. I really thought Gibson and Brown should have gotten more time. Im not sure why he waited til 6 minutes to go to put the guys in the game. The outcome of the game was decided by half time but Shannon and Daniel continued to rid the pine until late. Hopefully they will get more experience in later games because they need to be experience in games to be able to contribute during the season.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I know we all love Andy...but Drew has looked bestial in the preseason. Maybe he has finally figured it out? Either way he's a frightening man on the court right now.


Gooden was definitely the star of this game. he's just been great this preseason especially since he's playing against teams first string.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Just finished watching this.

I agree Gooden looks really good, as does Andy + Hughes, which is a great sign.

Gibson + Brown are gonna be solid players - you can tell just watching Gibson he is gonna be something. I think they both would look even better in with the starting group (e.g. w/ Lebron) rather than Pollard/DJ/Sasha type lineups.

Lastly Dwayne Jones is a big boy and looks fairly athletic...maybe Ferry should hold onto him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is this on youtube at all?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If Drew plays like this during the regular season what to do you do? 

1) Resign AV for big money and keep both
2) Trade Drew despite his cap friendly deal for a true PG.
3) Trade AV and his potential for a true PG


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I'd say option 1 for sure. 

I'm 100% against trading AV unless we are getting an all-star caliber PG in return. 

And the way Gooden is playing....he looks like an upper echelon PF.

I don't think it would be all that bad to play a frontline of LBJ/Gooden/AV in the future.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

By the way did anyone catch this quote from a Maccabi player? Must be why the Cavs/Lebron brought their A-game. 


www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/spo...777841.htm



> *``For me, LeBron is just another great players Derrick Sharp told Israeli media. ``I played against Anthony Parker numerous times during practices and I don't see any differences.''*


 :laugh:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey, LeBron said he didn't know anything about them, call it tit for tat. Whats funny is that LeBron wasn't even trying to punish them as he can, it was everybody else that should have let them know that they did not belong on the same court as the Cavaliers.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> If Drew plays like this during the regular season what to do you do?
> 
> 1) Resign AV for big money and keep both
> 2) Trade Drew despite his cap friendly deal for a true PG.
> 3) Trade AV and his potential for a true PG


The only guy I can really think that would be possible to move Anderson for would be Hinrich. Interestingly, the Bulls still haven't extended Hinrich, and some Bulls fans think that the Bulls might look at trading him rather than paying him what he's worth.

Interestingly if money is the thing, then we probably keep Andy, pay him a large amount, and then send Drew's nice contract, and Eric Snow's expiring contract in the other direction and give Hinrich something close to a max contract. Obviously we would end up in luxury tax land, but a core of Hinrich, Hughes, Lebron, Anderson is too good to pass up, particularly after seeing how well Hinrich's combo guard skills mesh with Lebron's point guard skills. And you'd have all of those guys basically for the next ten years, which gives you ample time to become a dynasty. 

Anyways. Realistically I consider Anderson-Drew the frontcourt of the future for the team. Kind of a bigger Wallace/Wallace duo. I just wish Mike Brown would give them more time together on the floor.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like both and certain things about teaming them together are intriguing: we would be one of the few teams with height who could still run with a small ball team like Phoenix without losing our physical advantage, the rebounding would theoritically be as good as anybody in the league or better. The bad: neither are good man on man defenders particulalry against physical post players like Brand, Randolph, and there ilk and plus since Brown refuses to play them together we have no real idea if they have good chemistry on the floor


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think that there is any way that the Cavs will trade Varejao (unless he is looking for huge money). If they must get rid of a PF it'll likely be Marshall. You just don't trade young good looking big men.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> unless he is looking for huge money


AV's agent is the same dirtbag that was able to get Nene that absolutely ridiculous deal out of Denver. He WILL be looking for huge money even IF his production is less then Gooden's


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

That was denver's stupidity that allowed them to be punked like that. Along with the knowledge that the Bulls were looking for a big man and that they had money. But overall, it really was just denvers fault.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> That was denver's stupidity that allowed them to be punked like that. Along with the knowledge that the Bulls were looking for a big man and that they had money. But overall, it really was just denvers fault.


 There will be a team next year who would be willing to pony up big for <25 big man like AV. I simply recall too many contracts like Jerome James, Ike Austin, Jim McIlvaine, etc as far back as I have been following the NBA to think that no team won't at least think of ponying up some ridiculous big numbers. We got a bit lucky with Gooden this year as no teams were interested plus his history of being on multiple teams. That won't be the case with AV


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

There were teams interested in Gooden, the Cavs just let it be known that they weren't going to let him walk away. And they weren't very helpful at trying to work out a sign and trade. I don't think it was luck they were just smart. It was kinda like what happened with Joe Johnson. The Cavs didn't even pursue him at all merely because of the rumor that they would match. They got lucky since they really were not going to match him they worked out a sign and trade with Atlanta.


----------

